# VIDEO - Shop built Mitering and Crosscut Sled



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

*Watch the Video:*
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx

*Download a measured drawing:*
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx​
*Project Description: *
I just completed a two part video series on how I made my new table saw sled. I've named the new sled the "Super Sled".

The Super Sled combines two of my best shop jigs!

I love my original crosscut sled, so when the voters at Eagle Lake asked me to make a video about how to make that sled, I started to think of ways to improve upon the existing design.

I regularly use two different sleds in my shop: 
1. My crosscut sled which I use mainly for crosscutting, and cutting shoulder cuts on tenons. 
2. Wood Magazines Universal Tablesaw Jig which I use exclusively for mitering.​
While contemplating ways to improve on the design of my crosscut sled, I started to focus on the concept of combining the two sleds. I spent a lot of time modeling the new Super Sled in Google Sketchup and I feel I have come up with one of the most versatile crosscut / mitering sleds around. When you see the video for the construction of the sled, I think you'll be surprised at how easy it is to build for yourself!​
*Features: *
Crosscutting
The Super Sled has all the benefits of my original crosscut sled, including a t-track for adjustable stop blocks. The new sled uses a flip stop, so you can keep the stop in the same place, but flip it up out of the way to make other cuts in between. 

With generous capacity to the left and right of the saw blade, the Super Sled can handle just about any crosscut. The main fence is extended out farther on the left side of the blade allowing you to use the flip stop for long cuts.









Mitering
I really love mitering with Wood Magazines Universal Tablesaw jig which is why I wanted to incorporate all the features of this jig into the Super Sled. The Universal Tablesaw jig needs to be switched from one side of the blade to the other when doing complementary miters. With an identical setup on both sides of the blade, you can easily miter on either side of the blade. 

The fence used for mitering has a t-track for mounting a stop block or hold downs and can be positioned any where from 0 to about 70 degrees.









Versatility
I designed the Super Sled with versatility in mind. The four slots in the main board of the fence function the same as t-tracks, and allow for the inclusion of stop blocks, the miter fence, and other add-on jigs like a tenon or box joint jig. 

The main board for the super sled is 1/2 inch plywood. I went with 1/2 inch plywood so I wouldn't loose very much blade height capacity. The four slots in the main board are 3/8 inch wide from the top, and have a 3/4 inch wide shallow recess in the bottom and will accomodate a standard 5/16 inch t-bolt.







​

*Pictures: *











Smiley dude:









Setup for crosscutting









Setup for Mitering









Angling tenon jig:







​


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Another very nice video John. Planning on having one of these sleds in the shop in few days. Are you going to have a video about building the accessories?

thanks


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

DougO said:


> Another very nice video John. Planning on having one of these sleds in the shop in few days. Are you going to have a video about building the accessories?
> 
> thanks


Thanks Doug. Yes, you read my mind - there will be another video in the series about how to build some of the accessories and how to use the jig. Thanks for checking out the video and commenting.

John


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice Mr. Nixon, light years ahead in sophistication compared to my old panel board. I gave it and all the jigs I made for my old Craftsman and the TS to bro-in-law when I bought the Delta. I'll I'll be using your plans for the next board!


----------



## The Illustrator (Feb 25, 2009)

I really like the super sled John. I plan one making one myself now that I saw your video, I'm no sure when but I will build one. Thanks for sharing this project with us John.


----------



## mike l. (Sep 2, 2009)

thankyou john, that was a great video on making a saw sled. i will probably be making one in the future. mike l.


----------

